# Nikon D5000 Pictures.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey,
I purchased a new Nikon D5000 DSLR last week and started taking pictures of my fish collection. I'll share some of the pictures here for your enjoyment.
--
Paul

Albino Red Empress male.


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

MORE! Nice pic.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice shot...keep them coming


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

perfect timing for picture of the month


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> perfect timing for picture of the month


Hey Derek,
If you like that one you'll love this one. I got him from you.
--
Paul

Phenochilus Tanzania male.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

what lens are you using?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> what lens are you using?


The lens I'm using is the kit lens. 
AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm F3.5-5.6G VR

Here is a link to the camera kit.
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=90a140543561178f3990006f6822fabfen02

--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

OB Lithobates male.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

those are some awesome pictures for such a basic lense! I thought for sure you were using a macro


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

*F1 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)*

My F1 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) that I purchased almost 2 years ago from Mike at Finatics as a 1 inch juvie. It took him a very long time to colour up however I think it was worth it.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Damn good lookin pheno if you ask me!


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Derek,
> If you like that one you'll love this one. I got him from you.
> --
> Paul
> ...


I miss my pheno male. 
Great he's in your hands Paul!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Derek. Hey Anthony.
Hope things are good with both of you.
Yeah this guy is stunning and very well behaved for a big guy too. I took a few more shots of him that I'll post soon.
I may even get him a female or two so that he can have some fun. 
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Watch, somehow Anthony is going to end up with the pheno again. lol j/k

I have to say he was one of my favourite males! I second the idea of finding him a partner or two  lol


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Great shots and great fish! I especially love your OB Lithobate, such rich colouring and fortunately you have a high quality camera to catch it with.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

*My pic made the Cichlid-Forum photo contest.*

Hey guys,
The picture of my Albino Red Empress made the Cichlid-Forum photo contest. If you like it don't forget to vote for it. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/photocontest/
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Hey guys,
> The picture of my Albino Red Empress made the Cichlid-Forum photo contest. If you like it don't forget to vote for it.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/photocontest/
> --
> Thanks...Paul


Just in case you were wondering how my picture did in the contest, it placed 8th out of 10.
--
Paul


----------

